# كتاب The Science and Practice of Welding الجزئين 1 و 2



## ديدين (17 مارس 2011)

*The Science and Practice of Welding: Volume 1*
Cambridge University Press; 10 edition | February 26, 1993 | ISBN-10: 052143565X | 364 pages | PDF | 24.9 Mb

The Science and Practice of Welding, now in its tenth edition, is an introduction to the theory and practice of welding processes and their applications. Volume 1, Welding Science and Technology, explains the basic principles of physics, chemistry and metallurgy applied to welding. The section on electrical principles includes a simple description of the silicon diode and resistor, the production and use of square wave, and one-knob stepless control of welding current. There is a comprehensive section on non-destructive testing (NDT) and destructive testing of welds and Crack Tip Opening Displacement Testing. The text has been brought completely up-to-date and now includes a new chapter devoted to the Inverter power unit, and duplex stainless steel has been included in the list of materials described. Volume 2, The Practice of Welding, is a comprehensive survey of the welding methods in use today and includes up-to-date information on all types of welding methods and tools, including manula metal are welding(MMA), gas shielded metal are welding(MIG and MAG), tungsten electrode inert gas shielded welding processes(TIG) and plasma are processes, resistance welding and flash butt welding, oxy-acetylene welding.


التحميل من هنا

أو من هنا







*The Science and Practice of Welding: Volume 2*
Cambridge University Press; 10 edition | February 26, 1993 | ISBN-10: 0521434041 | 560 pages | PDF | 41 Mb

The Science and Practice of Welding, now in its tenth edition and published in two volumes, is an introduction to the theory and practice of welding processes and their applications. Volume 2, The Practice of Welding, is a comprehensive survey of the welding methods in use today and gives up-to-date information on all types of welding methods and tools. Processes described include manual metal arc welding (MMA or SMAW); gas shielded metal arc welding (MIG, MAG or GMAW); tungsten inert gas shielded welding (TIG or GTAW) and plasma arc (PA) and cutting. Resistance, flash butt and oxy-acetylene welding are also included. Cutting processes are given a separate chapter. This new edition has been brought right up-to-date with a new chapter on the welding of plastics, and new sections on the welding of duplex stainless steel and air plasma cutting. The text is illustrated by up-to-date photographs of plant and equipment. As in previous editions, the appendices bring together a wealth of essential information, including British and American welding symbols, tables of conversion, information on proprietary welding gases and mixtures, testing practices, safety features and tables of brazing alloys and fluxes. Both volumes contain numerous questions of the type set at craftsman and technician grade of the City and Guilds of London Institute examinations.


التحميل من هنا

أو من هنا

تحياتي . . .


----------



## الأمير أمير (23 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للمجهود الكبير
شكرا كتيييييييير


----------

